# Knicks vs Bulls Game Thread: 12/9/08



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks vs Bulls
Game Time: 8:30PM​ 

*Knicks:*


> Duhon had 25 points and nine assists in the Knicks' 104-92 win over Detroit on Sunday. It was his second 20-point effort in four games and third this season, equaling the number he had in the previous two seasons combined.
> 
> He played all 48 minutes Sunday, helping New York avoid its first four-game skid of the season.
> 
> ...


 
*Bulls:*


> Bulls swingman Luol Deng, meanwhile, appears back up to speed after missing three games in late November with a hamstring injury. Deng had a season-high 26 points in Chicago's 117-110 win over Washington on Saturday night, three days after posting his first 20-point game in nearly three weeks in a loss at Milwaukee.
> 
> Deng, who signed a six-year contract extension in the offseason, was shooting 39.4 percent from the field before going 20-of-33 (60.6 percent) over the last two games.
> 
> ...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

This is a very interseting game. Knicks coming off a good win against the pistons lets see if they can use that game as a spring board. Bulls are a good home team too. Makes for a very interseting game that I will deff tune into.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks with a 5 point lead with 6 min left. Lets see if this team finally learned how to hold a lead?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks tied at 97 with 1:30 left in the fourth with the ball. So much for holding that lead lets see if we can still pull out the win.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Not good Tru, we are blowing it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

101-97 Bulls 16.2 seconds remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Quentin tries to shoot the 3, but it went in and out, that's all she wrote. Gordon at the line hits 1 of 2. 103-97 9.6 seconds remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Q hits a 3, 100-103 - Bulls 4.6 secs remaining...Bulls ball.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Bad coaching by dantoni tonight and the knick choke again. I love the effort by this team but they just can never ever close a deal out.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Deng is fouled and goes to the line and hits both. 105-100 - Bulls 2.6 seconds left


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Harrington fires a 3 but misses, game over. Final score 105-100 Bulls. We can't seem to hold on to a lead this season, oh well now I must take some Tums and drown in my sorrow. lol


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Player of the game: Drew Gooden 22 points 16 rebounds.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Chandler looked too much like a young pup out there. Much of it had to do with the fact that he seemed to be too afraid come crunch time. Tim Thomas also played like a bum and is not nearly giving this team the lift I thought he would. Some of it has to do with where he's positioned on the floor but I think he seldom takes advantage of the mismatches he does have.

P.S., if this game was not enough evidence that Larry Hughes is a good fit for the Knicks, I don't know what else is. The guy is reportedly available and could very well turn into this teams leading scorer, while playing pretty good defense on the other end of the court.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Explain, Tru*

How did D'Antoni blow it? Did he miss Duhons open 3s? He blocked Q inside? He turned the ball over late? Gimme an eff'n break.These guys are still not a whole team. With Nate back in the swing we win this game easily. Most of you guys don't even know what you are watching. This game was simply a case of bad shooting on the road....you don't win those.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> How did D'Antoni blow it? Did he miss Duhons open 3s? He blocked Q inside? He turned the ball over late? Gimme an eff'n break.These guys are still not a whole team. With Nate back in the swing we win this game easily. Most of you guys don't even know what you are watching. This game was simply a case of bad shooting on the road....you don't win those.


Wow wow wow lets take it easy lmao. I never said "dantoni blow it"(blew it).

First off he should not have played duhon 48 mintues again. I know Roberson is bad but you have to give duhon at least two or three mintues of rest. If he got those few mintues maybe he is more of a factor in the fourth and dosnt miss those threes or layups.

Second telling the team not to foul when there was 27 seconds left in the game down by three is a joke. Think about it, at the time there was about 4.5-5 seconds difference in the game clock and the shot clock. So if the knicks dont foul the bulls bring the shot clock all the way down then take a shot. If they make the shot the games over and if they miss it, its still likly to be over cause if a bull players just smacks the ball away after it hits he rim the knicks never get another possesion as time would of ran out.

Chandler did what his instints told him to do, and he was right. Makeing two fast fouls was the right play. You cant run the risk of not even gettig the ball back at end of the game like that. Horrible coaching.

And yes if nate was back we would of won.

And for the record, Im very happy with Dantoni so far this year, just not his best moments last night.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> Wow wow wow lets take it easy lmao. I never said "dantoni blow it"(blew it).
> 
> First off he should not have played duhon 48 mintues again. I know Roberson is bad but you have to give duhon at least two or three mintues of rest. If he got those few mintues maybe he is more of a factor in the fourth and dosnt miss those threes or layups.
> 
> ...


LOL, terrible coaching? The guy has our team on the cusp of .500 basketball in spite of losing our two best players to trades, in spite of all the disractions, and in spite of injury. Guys like that D'Antoni don't do terrible coaching but do make mistakes from time to time.

I also completely disagree about that situation. The Knicks have become one of the fastest teams getting up and down the court; 4-5 seconds is an eternity by our standards. If you foul, you basically gaurantee your opponent scoring and turning the game into a 2 possession game. Chandler committed a big boo boo.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I also completely disagree about that situation. The Knicks have become one of the fastest teams getting up and down the court; 4-5 seconds is an eternity by our standards. If you foul, you basically gaurantee your opponent scoring and turning the game into a 2 possession game. Chandler committed a big boo boo.


Your assuming we have 4-5 seconds after the bulls shoot the ball, but if the players tips it around(like balls normally are late in a game when everyone is crashing the boards)then we never even get the ball back.

4-5 second difference between the game clock and shot clock is not enough to not foul when your down by three. Theres too much of a chance of not even getting the ball back.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Remember Tru no one on the Knicks including management is allowed to be criticized. You have to play the yes 'em game when it comes to the Knicks on this board. Everything is always good no matter how many times you get blown out or lose a lead, or just collapse in a quarter, or can't play defense. You better post within those guidelines otherwise you are not playing fair.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Hang on....*

I know how hard this is for you Kitty, but try to focus and I'll do my best to help you learn some of the game's nuances. First, criticize management all you want. If you are unable (and it appears you are) to look at the whole picture and realize that Walsh and D'Antoni are probably going to be recognized for consideration of coach and GM of the year, respectively, then that says a lot about you. If you want to pick apart what you perceive as unfair criticism to a loser(Marbury), so be it. All I'll say is if the Knicks keep winning at this rate, you'll never hear a peep about Marbury again. Been very quiet for the last week or so, hasn't it? People just don't care. Does make you look foolish, though.

And TRU....D'Antoni was very right. The lead was 3. ANY foul shot turns the game into a 2 possession game and forces a commitment to foul every possession the rest of the way. The Bulls ALSO had a great FT shooting team on the floor.....NOBODY was going to miss both shots. Also, the Bulls were going to have to take a decent shot BEFORE 4.5 seconds. They needed the score to clinch and couldn't take a chance on the shot clock just giving the ball to the knicks with the full 4.5 remaining. You generalization about tipped balls in not supported. It happens but the Bulls also are not going to foul by being too aggressive on the boards...they didn't need the ball to win. Therefore, they are not going to be "crashing" the boards. So clue me in on your scenario to snatch the win. Let's see....

1) The Bulls miss both and the Knicks get the board.....go down and get the 2? or the 3? Then what? Foul again? This 100% predicated on EVERYTHING going right, and there are tons of variables such as Bulls getting the board

2) Bulls make one.....Knicks get the board and the 2...just a few ticks left....Bulls make 1 again...Knicks need the board again..and now a 3

3) Bulls make both....Knicks get a 3....foul...very little time...Bulls what? miss both? Very unlikely. If they make one, the Knicks need ANOTHER 3. Right.

4)Play it out...Bulls will shoot less than 50% when using the clock. Better than 50% chance the Knicks get the board. Get a good look at a three (decent chance). Make it (lol) Only 3 things have to happen and there is a great chance of all of them. D'Antoni knew all this. The guy is really a brilliant strategist. With your plan, a FAR greater number of things has to go right and none of them are any easier to do than what was required for D'Antoni's scheme. Coach was right....Chandler was wrong, but he is young.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Hang on....*



alphaorange said:


> I know how hard this is for you Kitty, but try to focus and I'll do my best to help you learn some of the game's nuances. First, criticize management all you want. If you are unable (and it appears you are) to look at the whole picture and realize that Walsh and D'Antoni are probably going to be recognized for consideration of coach and GM of the year, respectively, then that says a lot about you. If you want to pick apart what you perceive as unfair criticism to a loser(Marbury), so be it. All I'll say is if the Knicks keep winning at this rate, you'll never hear a peep about Marbury again. Been very quiet for the last week or so, hasn't it? People just don't care. Does make you look foolish, though..


It says a lot about you when you have to bring Marbury up in a thread that has nothing to do with him, you're clearly obsessed and your post just seems pathetic in the process. It makes your post even more pathetic because in actuality you are indeed supporting my notion that if management would have exile him like Indiana did Tinsely *BEFORE *the season ever started no one would be talking about it, which is taking shape now but I don't want to digress any further. It's also true about your posting habits as well, whenever anyone has something negative to about the management team, (Kiya, gotham,myself included etc.) you get all bent out of shape. This is sports, we will have some negative things to say about a sports team no matter what, the Yanks won 26 world championships and some fans are still complaining, that's what makes message boards fun when you have a healthy debate about it. No need to get nasty and talk smack by saying most of you guys don't even know what you're watching, especially to a poster like Tru who is probably one of the calmest, and understands the game (especially the Knicks) on this board, it's ok to disagree but you always seem to take it further with the swipes about knowledge, etc. because folks aren't dancing to the beat of your drum, after a while no one will bother to engage.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Nope....*

I never get bent out of shape about the rantings of people that clearly have no understanding of the depth of a situation. It does indeed frustrate me that people get so loud about situations they clearly don't understand, or have access to the information or grand plan. I don't have this info either, but I am sure there is one and that there are contingencies. These guys are successful. They have earned any respect they get and the benefit of the doubt. I brought up #3 because that seems to be your biggest complaint. Or at least your loudest. That's OK..I understand. An empty drum makes the most noise. So they didn't handle it the way you would have...cry me a river. I would sooner say YOU are the one obsessed with #3..it is you that always complains about how he was/is treated. Personally, I'd never release the guy. If someone wanted him, they could pay or trade for him...but not at my expense. I don't what TRU knows. I stated he was wrong and I explained why. Message boards and all....you understand...maybe. One thing I DO know, though. After reading your analysis for the last 2-3 years, you vouching for how astute he is doesn't carry much weight. He very well MAY be a basketball guru, but it isn't because you say so. You have every right to be negative. I'm sure you and your cronies can revel in your misery together, exploiting every opportunity to say.."there!...I told you so". I have read your comments about how long you have suffered as a Knicks fan....lmao. Its nothing. Being negative doesn't make you right...it doesn't make you smart...or hip. It makes you a whiner.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Nope....*

Keep up the good work, after a while no one listens they just laugh at your "I know everything and you don't approach". So tired and so _old,_ but not suprising considering who we talking to.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Feel free to post*

something of actual substance. I don't know everything, for sure. I surely do know more than you, though. Everyday you prove that. People that laugh at what I post would be better served to spend their time trying to prove their counterpoint. THAT is the purpose of an open forum. They can also message me if inclined. Twinkie never has a problem taking me to the woodshed. Neither does Grinch. They, however, come prepared to disagree and do a great job. You like to make statements and then like them to go unchallenged. Not the point of the boards....

If you make a statement, you should be prepared to back it up. Unless, of course, you aren't interested in possibly learning something.

Not sure what your problem is re what I posted to TRU. I called no names..didn't insult him..and I like what I know of him. I find it hard to imagine he ran to you and complained. Stuck your nose where it didn't belong and made a lot of noise....roflmao...empty drum.


----------

